# cabonegro



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

hi guy's Anyone got any info or even better a picture of the cabonegro (hope i spell that right) she is a large chemical tanker often discharging in Canada. thanks in advance of any info recieved. billyboy.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I have no idea what the company is, only that she discharges in Canada quite often.my wifes co-teachers husband is sailing on it, and you know how nosey I am about ships! LOL


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Billyboy,

This is what I found about her, for the moment.Will try to get a pic of her.

Name:*Cabo ****** IMO No:*8016964*Ex:*Celchem Catalyst* Built:*4/1982*Type:*Chemical Tanker* Status:*In Service*SubType: Flag:*Liberia*DWT:*42,192* Draft:*11.50* Builder:*Kanasashi Shipbuilding*GT:*29,251* LOA:*177.22* Owner:*Asahi Tanker*NT:*10,238* Beam:*32.26* Speed/Cons:*14.00/30.50*Class:*NK* Depth:*19.21* Engine Type:*Burmeister & Wain*Cubic:*54,174*
*----------------*
Cabo ***** - Particulars








General particul****x Vessel NameCelchem CatalystTypeProducts TankerFlagPanamaMakerKanasashi ZosenshoYear1982IMO No8016964Engine MakerB&WSpeed14.0Horse power 
AttributesG.R.T.24,582Deadweight 42,190L x B x D170.03 x 32.20 x 11.49Cargo Gear Pumps: U-4-900
---------------
http://85.92.194.89/register/register.asp?rOpt=register&rSel=0&showItem=1&x01_cvn=11238395


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Ruud, you are without doubt an asset to this site my friend. How you do it is beyond me. many thanks for all you have done my friend. may you always have that glass in you left hand. god bless you.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Billyboy,

Well, I think we all make our contributions to the site, one's a bit more then another, but that's where it's all about, try to help each other wherever we can.
Sorry that I couldn't find her photo or the ex-shipsname, but maybe someone over in Canada can find her, as she is a regular visitor over there.
You are welcome.
Note: If I will have that glass always in my left hand, I couldn't do my "job"(*)) 'cause I lost the right arm/hand.(Pint) (Thumb)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Hello Ruud, or is it Sir Ruud now. congratulations on your well earned promotion, you input to this site has helped so many of us. thank you.


----------

